# Does anyone here work for Oil & Gas company?



## clb09 (May 26, 2011)

Random shot...but better than not trying.

Anyone here works in the oil & gas industry with an operating company? Total E&P? BP? Shell? Statoil? Or know of people who work there?

I'd like to see if there're any opportunities working with a company that has international operations. I'm an engineer with more than 4 years of oil and gas industry experience in both the upstream (production/operation engineering) and midstream (project engineering). 

Thanks.


----------

